

Spotify 404 page - superted
http://open.spotify.com/404

======
zerostar07
Those beasts are free for everyone to use from the Oatmeal (Matthew Inman). He
made them for tumblr initially. I use them too!

<http://theoatmeal.com/comics/state_web_summer>

